

The Plunge - sssilver
http://grantland.com/features/the-plunge-shavarsh-karapetyan-heroic-rescue-armenia-trolleybus-ussr-history-finswimming/

======
raldi
I'm confused -- the start of the article says the accident happened in the
evening, right after sunset. But later, it says it was during the morning
commute.

~~~
rdtsc
Saw that too. In other parts "morning" is referenced more than once. I assume
the "setting" sun is a mistake and should have been "rising" sun.

~~~
raldi
But the article also mentions the evening air.

